# Boring.  Just some more bacon



## mfreel (Apr 13, 2016)

But I can't get over how the quality of homemade bacon is just so much better than store-bought.

I dry cured this belly (skin off) using a maple sugar cure from a local vendor.  PM me if you want the link.  I cut it in half to fit them both in a 2 gallon ziploc bag.  Total cure time was 8 days. 

I took them out and soaked them in cold water for about 4 hours, changing the water at least every hour.  This method leaves it too salty for my taste.  Soaking removes a lot of the salt, IMHO.

Then I put them on a rack in the fridge for about 20 hours to get the pelicle.  

I cold smoked these overnight for a total of 14 hours with apple pellets in my AMNPS.

I wrapped them in plastic wrap for 4 days.  I usually do 3 days, but I had too much going on.

Sliced the way I like and vacuum sealed.  

Flavor is awesome.  I think I'm getting good at this bacon thing.  You don't see that kind of meat in the store-bought stuff.













bacon.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Apr 13, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Apr 13, 2016)

What is your curing recipe.... maybe we can help....


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice looking bacon!

Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks good to me

Richie


----------



## mfreel (Apr 13, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> What is your curing recipe.... maybe we can help....


Dave, it's a pre-mix from a vendor.  I add about a cup of the cure mix per chunk of belly.  I know you'll ask about the details, so I'll just send you a link so you can check it out.  I'm not sure how it works, but it's awesome.  I use this mix on turkeys, too.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice looking bacon...... Once you've made your own, store bought just doesn't make it anymore.

Lets talk about that slicer.... I am envious!


----------



## driedstick (Apr 15, 2016)

Great looking bacon, Yep nice slicer as Foam said,

DS


----------

